# Where do you go from Durang....?



## Doug Lowthian (May 12, 2016)

The set up: 
We are a new (3 yrs old) community theater group in a small and generally conservative town with a mostly unsophisticated theater going audience (with a scattering of exceptions). Town is a dying company mill town in the boondocks that often feel stuck in the '50s. 
We have staged some regular (3-4) productions a year these last 3 years; youth productions, mixed age, dinner theater, etc. Biggest was an original adaptation of Alice in Wonderland which was well received and raised the bar in production values (there is a pervasive acceptance of mediocrity and provincialism in our town)
The adults in the group pushed the envelope with no idea how it would be received and did a collection of Christopher Durang shorts (Naomi in the Living Room, HardyBoys and mystery of where babies come from, DMV Tyrant, Medea, Canker Sores, Desire Desire, Entertaining Mr Helms, 1-900-Desperate). We were not certain how the sexual humor, f-bombs, absurdity and somewhat obscure references would go over. We made sure to have a well stocked bar available. Did it "nightclub style" set up with lots of round tables, music, (did I mention the bar?). We advertised it as a Rated R, 18+ show because we knew if we did not, kids would come. 
Long story short, it was a wild success, full house, lots of laughter and great anecdotal reviews. We slipped a survey into the program and got back 99.9% positive, do this 'grown-up stuff" again. Now we know our audience better. Good overall.

The Question: Suggested shows to produce next? We really like the 5-15 minute "sketch comedy" style we achieved with the night of Durang. As a group we read quite a lot of Durang and love it all, but maybe there is another playwright or playwrights in a similar vein? All suggestions welcome. Here's to learning about your audience and growing with them....

Cheers....


----------



## Footer (May 12, 2016)

Too much light / neo futurists.


----------



## dpak (May 12, 2016)

I second Too Much Light Makes the Baby Go Blind. It's a collection of about 100 very short (1-2 minute) plays. You choose which ones you like. There's a lot of audience participation as well.

You should also check out Shel Silverstien. DPS has two collections of his short plays. None of them are for children, all of them are very funny and many are fairly crude.

Oh, and don't forget David Ives!


----------



## seanandkate (May 12, 2016)

+1 for David Ives. You could stage a show just doing every script in All in the Timing alone.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 12, 2016)

You should try El Grande De Coca Cola - seems like it would fit.

And when I drive through IF I think what a wonderful place - an only an hour or so from some great canoeing. I'll be near there in 8 days.


----------



## Doug Lowthian (May 12, 2016)

Bill, If you are coming through IFalls, give me a heads up; I'll give you the "backstage tour" of our venue!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 12, 2016)

Doug Lowthian said:


> Bill, If you are coming through IFalls, give me a heads up; I'll give you the "backstage tour" of our venue!


I would like that but not this trip. I'm still planning one of those dream trips - Lake of the Woods to Grand Portage - and I think that would take me very close to your theatre - three times actually as I double portage packs and canoe. Or maybe I'll find a better way past the dam.


----------



## Doug Lowthian (May 12, 2016)

BillConnerASTC said:


> I would like that but not this trip. I'm still planning one of those dream trips - Lake of the Woods to Grand Portage - and I think that would take me very close to your theatre - three times actually as I double portage packs and canoe. Or maybe I'll find a better way past the dam.


Sounds like a great trip, but most who do it go Grand Portage to Lake of the Woods (or beyond to Hudson Bay!) It's down stream that way! And that route (either way) takes you within two blocks of the theater, just downstream of the dam.


----------



## John Palmer (May 13, 2016)

Hi Doug,
Short plays can be solicited. Playwrights like to work on them. You could set-up a "festival" and do new and "world premier" short works. You could define a broad topic just as a way of curating the evening. You will get more submissions than you will be able to read.
My wife submits works to short play festivals all over the place. I think she finds some through dramatist guild, but a couple of posts around might get you some traction.
Good luck!
John


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 13, 2016)

Doug Lowthian said:


> Sounds like a great trip, but most who do it go Grand Portage to Lake of the Woods (or beyond to Hudson Bay!) It's down stream that way! And that route (either way) takes you within two blocks of the theater, just downstream of the dam.



Maybe I should but the actual Grand Portage is uphill from lake Superior and conventional wisdom - at least for Crane Lake to lake Superior - is much better to go west to east because of prevailing winds and having less load (food) by the tie you reach the Grand Portage and do that last 8 mile carry. I don't know what the current is like in the Rainy River from LOW to IF - but the current is a non-issue at least from Crane Lake all the way across BWCAW. 

Requires more study and prep - and I may start at IF and go to GP. I'm struggling finding camping spots along the LOW to IF route.


----------



## Dionysus (May 22, 2016)

seanandkate said:


> +1 for David Ives. You could stage a show just doing every script in All in the Timing alone.


Been there, done that, and had a blast!

Another good author is Daniel MacIvor.

There are SO MANY shows you can go to fit this vein... But may I perhaps cite one of my FAVORITES, however not a short one act (though it feels like perhaps a well stitched set)? "*The Compleat Wrks of Wllm Shakespeare (abridged)* by the Reduced Shakespeare company". It is an STUPID yet intelligent piece of hysterical theatre which attempts to summarize ALL of Shakespeare (sonnets, histories, and all) into two short acts. I have done it 3 times and it was well received each and every time.

The second time I did this show we actually did a tweak to include a narration from the "footnotes" in the script. That year the small company I was a part of did this, along with The Bear (a one act ~50 min version), Funeral Parlor w/ This is A Play & For Whom the Southern Belle Tolls (in rep).


----------



## Doug Lowthian (May 23, 2016)

Thank you, Dionysis! I have seen a couple of productions of Shakespere Abridged and found it hilarious. Maybe someday....

As for Daniel MacIvor, that maybe a great choice. Besides looking like some fun and provocative plays, we literally can see Canada from our theater in Minnesota. We draw an audience from over the River in Ontario. Featuring a Canadian playwright maybe good.


----------

